# Hello from utah ^_^



## mystic (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello!
I have decided to join this forum in hopes to get advice on caring and breeding mice. My friend and i have decided to start our own Mousery, we love mice and are excited to breed healthy, happy, beautiful mice. we are just beginners and are learning many things as we go, but we are trying our best to give these guys the best life they can have wile in our care. my friend actually joined this site before me, her screen name is Jadeyuy.
as i said in the title we are in Utah and have found that there are only feeder breeders here. we are hoping to bring a healthy verity of fancy mice coats and colors to our beloved state.

well that about sums it up. thanks for reading! ^.^


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Odd question but I don't suppose you are on MAN as well?
Welcome anyway


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome, mystic.  Jadeyuy was the poster with a pile of satin mice from a feeder bin, one of which she named after David Tennent. I hope the two of you keep reading as much as you can, and end up being the best breeders in your area after a few years. Good luck, may you both succeed in your goals!


----------

